# Concerned about Solaire's nare



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It looks clogged or something? Should I take him to the vet or is there a safe and easy way to clean it myself?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a sweet little face. I've never dealt with this but I found some threads that discuss ideas. Hope this helps.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=36383&highlight=nare

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29243&highlight=nare

It seems like sometimes it just falls out by itself- otherwise it may require a vet trip.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you able to call the vet and just ask them? Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, now you've got me worried about Rocko's nares. They seem to have a little bit of crust in them, but they're not quite as blocked as Solaire's is. It never even occurred to me that this could be an issue... He's never acted like it bothers him.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

You might try a bath if he likes them. That usually cleans out my tiels' noses.

Your vet may be willing to flush out his nose for free, as well. My vet at home always did.


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

Its hard to tell from the photos ... 

Ive cleaned Corkeys out with a soft silicone dental "pick" and rinse it our with a table salt and water solution, 0.2ml in each nostril (1/2 teaspoon salt in 8 ounces water) in a blunt syringe.

If your not sure, take your bird to vet, clogged nostrils can be caused from vitamin differences.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I was going to try getting it out with a toothpick, but either he removed it with his nail or it fell out, because it's not there anymore. So, false alarm, haha.

I highly doubt he has a vitamin deficiency because he eats an excellent diet.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

False alarms are good! Lol! Great to hear


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad that it came out! He has the sweetest face in the world! So small and white


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing bad can happen to my boy. I'm glad to hear he's ok


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's happened to Henry before, too. I was concerned, but he picked his nose and it hasn't recurred since. Perhaps it was just a booger? :lol:


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Could of been a seed husk? That has happened to a few of my birds, especially if they've been eating millet


----------

